

A weak lensing detection of a deviation from General Relativity - Anon84
http://motls.blogspot.com/2009/10/rachel-bean-gr-is-probably-98-wrong.html

======
jacquesm
Please read the article, that title does not reflect at all what the rest of
the article says.

------
varjag
Problem is, it must be 200th pop science writeup on my memory about some
inconsistency found with GR, and am not all that old. We still have no better
theory yet.

